# Locomotive for the kids.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lisa and I took her daughter and the dogs out to the desert to do a little shooting. Mostly we just went out to drive around and get out. We stopped at the first Locomotive Springs and all the fish were dead and floating on the top. All carp. We went to the second one and there were trout everywhere. I had my fishing pole in the back so I threw a gold Blue Fox out and caught a small trout. Ali is a bit handicapped and isn't able to fish well but she got the hang of it and had a blast. She got bites on nearly every cast. We threw all of them back but the deeply hooked ones. We check the third spring but didn't fish it. Someone had been there and there was blood in the snow so they must have caught some.
If you want a great place to take your kids I would suggest Locomotive Springs.
[attachment=0:1vhxkm6w]Locomotive.JPG[/attachment:1vhxkm6w]


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks fun, how was the shooting? We used to make an Easter trip out there with a friends family to shoot and chase some rabbits. It has been a while though. We never stopped to fish, looks like we should have!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I stopped at the patch of sage just before Rocky point and went for a walk while the girls stayed in the truck. I jumped one jack and missed him. ****. I talked to one group and they saw quite a few south of Kelton on the south side of the old railroad grade and West of that creapy old cemetary.


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

I spent a few winters out there on a ranch, and still kick my self in the butt for not going there to fish. congrats on the fish


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report! 8) 

Getting the kids outdoors is always a great thing to do with dad


----------



## sneakyhunter87 (Dec 23, 2010)

thanks for the tip, sounds like a good place to take my 4 year old this year!


----------

